# Java verursacht sehr starkes ruckeln



## Creylon (5. Sep 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

in letzter Zeit hab ich ein recht uneindeutiges Problem mit Java. Wenn ich in eclipse mein Code compilieren und ausführen möchte, fängt mein ganzes System an zu laggen. Der Mauszeiger ruckelt extrem und hinkt nur hinterher und allgemein friert alles fast ein. Es dauert recht lange bis das Programm dann gestartet ist, ab diesem Moment läuft alles einwandfrei. Genau das gleiche spielt sich ab, wenn ich das Spiel Project Zomboid, welches auch mit Java und lwjgl programmiert wurde, starte oder wenn es lädt.
Das Problem tritt nicht an meinem Laptop mit dem gleichen Projekt auf.
Ich habe Java mehrmals neu installiert. Sowohl mit Java 8 als auch mit Java 7 tritt das Problem auf.
Ich habe Windows 7 64-bit SP1, 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher, einen AMD FX-8350 (8 Kerne, 4.0Ghz) und eine AMD Radeon HD 7950.

Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe die ihr mir anbieten könnt.

Mir freundlichen Grüßen

PS.: Es tut mir leid, wenn ich das Thema in einem falschen unterforum erstellt habe. Ich habe kein passendes gefunden.


----------



## JavaMeister (5. Sep 2014)

Ich hätte das in die plauderecke geschrieben. 

Hört sich für mich nach einer Überlastung des Systems durch festplattenaktivität. Möglicherweise ist deine hdd im begriff sich zu verabschieden.


----------



## Gucky (5. Sep 2014)

Ich finde, dass ist schon ein wichtiges Thema.
Es könnte auch sein, dass Java nur der Tropfen ist, der das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt und dein System die ganze Zeit nahe am Lagabgrund ist.
Hast du Adminrechte? Kannst du dir die Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen lassen?
Guck dir mal die CPU Belastung, Arbeitsspeicher und die Auslagerungsdatei an.


Es kann auch sein, dass deine Java Installation defekt ist. Deinstalliere Java vollständig und installiere es dann wieder.

Auch möglich wäre ein Virus, der sich an Java drangehängt hat.


----------



## PencilHB (5. Sep 2014)

Ich kenne das Symptom, kann aber natürlich nicht sagen, ob es die gleiche Ursache ist.

Bei mir hat der Mauszeiger auch manchmal Auszeiten – in Verbindung mit Eclipse ist es natürlich ganz schlimm, weil dieses Programm den Rechner zusätzlich stark belastet – es hat aber (bei mir) nichts mit Exclipse zu tun.

Meine Internet-Verbindung ist generell nicht optimal und manchmal eben schlecht. Ich kann nicht sagen wer da ständig nach einer Verbindung strebt (wer weiss schon, welcher Geheimdienst gerade wieder aktiv ist ) 

Wenn ich die Verbindung aber softwaremässig abschalte, dann habe ich wieder einen Computer, der auf mich reagiert ;-)

Versuch mal die Tastenkombination [Windows-Taste]+[X] (etwas Geduld, es wird sich ein Fester öffnen). In dem Dialog kannst du deine Internetverbindung (Drahtlosnetzwerk) abschalten und auch wieder einschalten.

Vielleicht hilft es dir…


----------



## Ruzmanz (5. Sep 2014)

JavaMeister hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich für mich nach einer Überlastung des Systems durch festplattenaktivität. Möglicherweise ist deine hdd im begriff sich zu verabschieden.



Das wird es wohl sein.


----------



## Creylon (5. Sep 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe soweit. 

@Gucky
Mein CPU dürfte das Problem nicht verursachen. Der Taskmanager zeigt während eclipse gestartet ist eine Auslastung von 0-3% und wenn das Programm dann läuft etwa 10%. Ich habe alle Rechte an meinem PC und wie bereits erwähnt, Java mehrmals neu installiert. Mein Antivirenprogramm (Kaspersky Internet Security) findet keinerlei Viren oder Malware.

@JavaMeister
Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber die Festplatte läuft ansonsten ziemlich normal. Ich kann ohne Probleme oder Zeitverzögerungen auf Dateien meiner Festplatte zugreifen. Ladebildschirme bei Spielen dauern auch nicht außergewöhnlich lang.
Ich lasse gerade meine Festplatte komplett prüfen und fehlerhafte Sektoren reparieren, mal sehen wie es danach aussieht.

@PencilHB
Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass es mit der Internetverbindung zusammenhängen könnte, da ich eine recht gute Verbindung besitze. Ich werde deinen Vorschlag jedoch ausprobieren, sobald ich wieder Zugang zu meinem Rechner habe.


----------

